# These Filmmakers Risk Their Lives to Keep Iraq's Movie Industry Independent



## Disir (Jul 19, 2015)

Al-Allaq responds to Anderson’s question enthusiastically, “We are independent, bro!” And continues, “I came from a war era. I need to like show the people what Saddam did in Iraq, what the war did. Also I want to show the victims.” Al-Allaq was born in Baghdad, but traveled West to get his masters degree in film at the New York Film Academy in Los Angeles. When the US set its sights on his home country, he returned too.

He has worked with co-founder Mohammed Al-Daradji, a de-facto voice and the most veteran filmmaker in the IIFC, since early days of the Iraq War, when they both returned home after learning the craft of film in the West. He assistant directed Ahlaam, several of Al-Daradji’s subsequent films, and has directed three films himself, most recently a short called _War Canister_ (2013).

“When we came in 2003, we were the first people making films after 15 years,” says Al-Daradji. It’s not hard to understand why. During the production of Ahlaam alone, both men were kidnapped and beaten by Al-Qaeda forces, and accused of shooting propaganda for the US-backed Iraqi government. Not long after, they were arrested by the US military, accused of filming propaganda for Al-Qaeda. “Before the war with Saddam’s regime, the cinema, it was propaganda. It was just for Saddam’s regime,” Al-Daradji continues. “We have more freedom here now. After the war, we can do whatever we want.”

These Filmmakers Risk Their Lives to Keep Iraq s Movie Industry Independent The Creators Project
Very cool little article on Iraqi filmmakers.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 19, 2015)

_The Iraqi Independent Film Center (IIFC) opened in 2003 when a group of filmmakers commandeered a building the Iraqi Army had been occupying. “Please guys, we are filmmakers. We need to take this place,” Iraqi-raised but US-educated filmmaker Yahya Al-Allaq remembers telling the soldiers._

Now this guy's going places LOL.


----------



## Disir (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeah,  there are a couple of films that I want to see.


----------

